# Best Inland Yellow Perch Lake???



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a small 15' boat so lake Erie can be a little scary out there perch fishing. Normally I only go out once or twice a year past the breakwalls. 

Wondering what you guys think would be my best bet to get close to Erie quality yellow perch??? I'm not expecting 13" Jumbos but 6-8 would be great if I could find them. 

Thx!!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Mogadore can be a real sleeper for perch as can Springfield Lake.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

mogadore gets my vote, only inland lake in ohio I have see 14+in perch come from


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

cinnamon lake...if you know someone that lives there. i've seen buckets of fat 12"+ perch out of there. tons of stunted bass too.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Urnso said:


> I have a small 15' boat so lake Erie can be a little scary out there perch fishing. Normally I only go out once or twice a year past the breakwalls. Thx!!


i fished for perch off ashtabula for years out of a 15' sylvan. i was usually less than a mile out. just watch the weather and head in when ever the slightest doubt arises. always listen to your radio. 

IMO nothing can compair with erie perch.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

As far as catching them I totally agree with you EZ, but the ones from Erie don't taste as good as inland perch. Same goes for the Eyes.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Cinnamon Lake is private, you have to know someone there and you can't use your boat there. You have to be a resident.


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

ive got some jumbos from pymi, u can sit there all day reeling in doubles its a blast


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i have only gotten one perch from pyme but it was a nice size though


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Congress Lake! Full of good perch-but also private unless you know someone who lives there, or has a membership to the club, who will take you out.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

is cinnamon lake near mogadore? is there any more up north. mogadore is a good hour for me.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

I think it's about an hour west of Mogadore. Near west salem if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

I know wormdunker, that's why i said if you know someone that lives there. my buddy's family had a weekend place there for the past 20 years. got out this past year...too much politics now i hear. great place to fish if you like catching dozens of 12" bass with a 3 to 5 pounder thrown in the mix. you get an occassional walleye too. smallmouth are rare. perch and crappie seem to be in abundance. i've never fished for them, i've only seen/heard of good catches. not many people fish the lake it seems. we never see more than a couple boats fishing on the weekends. i love fishing there until they dump a ton of chemicals in there in late summer and turn the water green. i think its around 160-170 acres? 

it is in west salem. straight out west on 76/224/42. around 20 minutes west of 71/76 interchange. just past dragway 42. sometimes in the evening you can hear the cars.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I caught a 13 inch perch out of Wellington once, but I don't know if it was a fluke or not.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would say just pick your days and hit Erie, a calm south wind less than 10 knots and your golden, I have perch fished Erie some days when a 8 foot inflatable raft could have been out there and did very well on some good size and numbers of perch. 

No inland lake can be compared to Erie, anyways on an inland lake where do you even find perch I have caught some at ladue but by accident but i don't think there would be a target them.

Grand lake St Mary's has a big population of perch but you go on a lake that big might as well hit Erie. plus it's nowhere near NE Ohio. 

Mogador is electric only anyways since you went on Erie I assume you have a gas motor that's a no go there.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Lake Erie is Queen....

West Branch is a good bet for jumbo's too, given the larger toothy predator population there.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Willard Res. has some jumbos in it. Just hard to find, like fishing in a big salad bowl. Nice channels and some Eyes also.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Willard Res. has some jumbos in it. Just hard to find, like fishing in a big salad bowl. Nice channels and some Eyes also.


I agree with Willard Resersvoir. I grew up in Willard and fished that Reservoir a lot with my Dad growing up in the 80's. There are some huge perch in there. Size has declined in the past several years but you can still catch the occasional jumbo. I have seen several perch come out there that were 15". Seems like every year the perch want soemthing different. One year it will be maggots, the next it will be small crayfish, the next it will be small leaches. Perchpoop (OGF Member) fishes the Willard Res. quite a bit.


----------



## PERCHPOOP (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree with krusty-hard to find and very -very picky. It is even harder to find them and catch them thru the ice. But a 13 or 14 incher can be had.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Thats when i fished it alot also, in the 80's. Spent many nights just drifting around in the boat catching those monster Channel cats that are in there. I think i will hit it up again along with new London Res here soon.


----------

